# Spring 2016 grading date



## VTBridge (May 25, 2016)

Does anyone know when the afternoon grading is scheduled for this year? From past data, it looks like fall results come out relatively earlier than spring results.


----------



## Sea saw (May 25, 2016)

I used the chat now feature on NCEES to ask a few days ago and they said it was scheduled to start June 4th. Still got a while to wait...


----------



## VTBridge (May 25, 2016)

Thanks. Interesting that the fall takes 6 weeks (12/11/15) and spring takes 9-10, especially considering thanksgiving.


----------



## Sea saw (May 25, 2016)

Yeah I got the standard 10-12 weeks response when I asked about releasing the results. I think I read somewhere on the forum that last April they posted results within a week of the grading workshop - so hopefully that's the case again.


----------



## David Connor SE (May 25, 2016)

My guess is it will be the week of June 13th - 17th. Probably closer to the end of the week based on past experience.  Good Luck!


----------



## BridgeSewist (May 31, 2016)

VTBridge said:


> Thanks. Interesting that the fall takes 6 weeks (12/11/15) and spring takes 9-10, especially considering thanksgiving.


If you look at the schedule in the licensure exchange it seems that the first weekend after the test that NCEES can host the scoring workshop is the first weekend in June because they have so many regional things.  Memorial Day weekend also puts it a week out too.  Fall definitely was nicer when I got my results same as PE people in my state.


----------



## tenguy23 (Jun 6, 2016)

NCEES released their June 2016 "Licensure Exchange" Newsletter &amp; the Clemson SE Scoring Workshop is scheduled for 6/2-6/4 2016 (this current weekend).

By my experience from taking the test in IL, I bet IL April '16 examinees get their results the week of 6/13/16


----------



## smahurin (Jun 6, 2016)

I'd keep checking your NCEES account.  While it depends on the state (I took the SE in Montana which doesn't recognize an SE license) and therefore I never got an email confirmation from the state as my state doesn't care.  My NCEES results posted to my account on 6/15/15, but NCEES didn't send out an official email until 6/26/15.  The same was sort of true for my PE.  My results posted to my NCEES account about 1 day before Montana sent out their email notification if I remember correctly, and again some 10-ish days before NCEES sent out a notification email.

I realize every state is different, I'm just the impatient type so I just kept checking my account...


----------



## sguru (Jun 6, 2016)

I can't wait anymore......ahhh V: . How long it is going to take them to issue the results....


----------



## BridgeSewist (Jun 7, 2016)

So I looked back because I am just waiting and it's awful.  Let's hope it like 2015, 2013 or 2012 with results to the states sometime this week.  Then let's hope our states release them quickly.

Year - Grading Weekend Start - Results to States

2015 - June 6 - June 11

2016 - June 5 - June 17

2013 - June 6 - June 13

2012 - June 7 - June 14

2011 - June 9 - June 29


----------



## Gleitz (Jun 8, 2016)

How long after the results are provided to the states does it take for you get see your results individually? 

PE examines seem to have gotten them immediately.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Jun 8, 2016)

Some (most?) states are immediate, some states sit on it for a few days. It typically follows the same pattern as the PE release dates (if your state is a few days behind the others on the PE then expect the same on the SE).


----------



## David Connor SE (Jun 8, 2016)

I didn't find out via my state (South Carolina) first. I looked under my NCEES account. Saw that I passed and then it was later in the day, or maybe the next day that I received the email from South Carolina that I passed. I would check NCEES account. My guess is that there is still a week left to go before results are released though.


----------



## BridgeSewist (Jun 8, 2016)

David Connor said:


> I didn't find out via my state (South Carolina) first. I looked under my NCEES account. Saw that I passed and then it was later in the day, or maybe the next day that I received the email from South Carolina that I passed. I would check NCEES account. My guess is that there is still a week left to go before results are released though.


I know last time PCS provided the information early for MA.  If you checked your PCS you found out early in the morning then NCEES posted and emailed after lunchtime.  I guess it varies by state.


----------



## Gleitz (Jun 8, 2016)

I was thinking we would be getting our SE results from NCEES tomorrow? Based on previous years, looks like its the Thursday after the grading weekend?


----------



## BridgeSewist (Jun 8, 2016)

Gleitz said:


> I was thinking we would be getting our SE results from NCEES tomorrow? Based on previous years, looks like its the Thursday after the grading weekend?


I was thinking the same thing... *fingers crossed*


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Jun 8, 2016)

F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5....


----------



## bassplayer45 (Jun 9, 2016)

Ill add fuel to the flames. I got my results the Friday after the grading date at 2:30 in the afternoon.


----------



## Gleitz (Jun 9, 2016)

That would mean if we don't get them today, we still got a chance of getting them tomorrow!


----------



## tenguy23 (Jun 9, 2016)

Gleitz you made me spit out my coffee!

More fuel (I have been meaning to make this into an Excel sheet in hopes others would add to it). Note this only pertains to Illinois (where their IL SE board requires handling/distribution after NCEES "grades" it)

...and my fractions are in #/7 to represent the 7 days of the week.

Illinois' testing agency is denoted below as "CTS"

April 2013






0 weekends later = 4/12/13 (Vertical) thru 4/13/13 (Lateral) Exams

0 weekends later = 4/12/13 thru 4/13/13 SE Exam Meeting

8 weekends later = 6/6/13 thru 6/8/13 SE Scoring Workshop (aka SESW)

8 6/7 weeks later = 6/14/13 SE results released to state boards *(6/7w after SESW*)

9  5/7 weeks later = 6/20/13 SE results released on CTS *(1 5/7w after SESW)*



October 2013






0 weekends later = 10/26/13 (Lateral)

1 weekends later = 11/1/13 thru 11/2/13 SE Exam Meeting

6 weekends later = 12/5/13 thru 12/7/13 SESW

7 3/7 weeks later = 12/17/13 SE results released to state boards

7 3/7 weeks later = 12/17/13 SE results released on CTS



2014






NA



April 2015






0 weekends later = 4/18/15 (Lateral) Exams

7 weekends later = 6/4/15 thru 6/6/15 SESW

8 2/7 weeks later = 6/15/15 SE results released to state boards *(1 1/7w after SESW)*

8 4/7 weeks later = 6/17/15 results released on CTS *(1 4/7w after SESW)*



April 2016 (TBD)






0 weekends later = 4/16/16 (Lateral) Exams

7 weekends later = 6/2/16 thru 6/4/16 SESW

8 2/7 weeks later = Mon 6/13/15? SE results released on CTS? *(1 2/7w after SESW?)*

8 4/7 weeks later = Wed 6/15/15? SE results released on CTS? *(1 4/7w after SESW?)*


----------



## VTBridge (Jun 9, 2016)

The NCEES chat feature just informed me that results should be out by the end of the month.


----------



## Gleitz (Jun 9, 2016)

By End of Month? I think we all new that for sure.


----------



## BridgeSewist (Jun 9, 2016)

Their chat feature is useless.  My friend asked about PE results and they said in a few weeks when she got them that day.  Put us all out of our F5 misery.


----------



## VTBridge (Jun 9, 2016)

That was my point. I'm not sure why they have it to just parrot the boiler plate from the site. Maybe useful for a question on a form or something...


----------



## BridgeSewist (Jun 9, 2016)

VTBridge said:


> That was my point. I'm not sure why they have it to just parrot the boiler plate from the site. Maybe useful for a question on a form or something...


I wonder if it makes them laugh as we ask these questions and they know the real answer but they provide the scripted one...

So what's everyone waiting on?  

I am waiting on lateral (passed vertical last fall) but this time I decided to not tell anyone I was taking the exam in hopes to take the pressure off.  Unfortunately I learned in MA you need to reapply after trying twice and it looks like you could be subject to an oral exam if they so please which is comforting because a 16 hour exam isn't proof enough you're out of your mind.  It has made this wait much harder than October.


----------



## BamaStrucPESE (Jun 9, 2016)

BridgeSewist said:


> I wonder if it makes them laugh as we ask these questions and they know the real answer but they provide the scripted one...
> 
> So what's everyone waiting on?
> 
> I am waiting on lateral (passed vertical last fall) but this time I decided to not tell anyone I was taking the exam in hopes to take the pressure off.  Unfortunately I learned in MA you need to reapply after trying twice and it looks like you could be subject to an oral exam if they so please which is comforting because a 16 hour exam isn't proof enough you're out of your mind.  It has made this wait much harder than October.


I'm waiting on vertical, first try. I'm going to take the lateral in October regardless of this result.

Couldn't you take the test in another state and avoid the oral exam?


----------



## BridgeSewist (Jun 9, 2016)

Yeah I think that would be my try if the state board decided to go that route.  Hopefully I will either pass or they say I have demonstrated enough gained knowledge with my new submission of calculations if I ever decided to take it again.  I know certain states don't offer it (i.e. Rhode Island which would be my second choice because it's so close).  I definitely should have looked into things more before I dove in but my coworker passed in one weekend both days so I figured I would be okay since we work on the same projects and have similar backgrounds including studying.  Silly me.


----------



## VTBridge (Jun 9, 2016)

Vertical Bridge, first try. Felt good walking out of it, but I've thought of a lot of errors and checks I missed since then. If I passed, I'll do lateral in the spring. If I failed, but I'm close, I'll take it again in the fall. If it was a total train wreck, I may take a while off. I'm already a PE and don't really work in SE states, so pressure is low from that standpoint.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Jun 9, 2016)

BridgeSewist said:


> I wonder if it makes them laugh as we ask these questions and they know the real answer but they provide the scripted one...
> 
> So what's everyone waiting on?
> 
> I am waiting on lateral (passed vertical last fall) but this time I decided to not tell anyone I was taking the exam in hopes to take the pressure off.  Unfortunately I learned in MA you need to reapply after trying twice and it looks like you could be subject to an oral exam if they so please which is comforting because a 16 hour exam isn't proof enough you're out of your mind.  It has made this wait much harder than October.


Bridge, if you want to apply up here in Maine our board is quite helpful and I took the SE with a gentleman from Canada and another from Pennsylvania as apparently Maine is a easy state to apply to and reasonably low cost to take the exam (plus you get a "free" weekend vacation in Maine). I've since used the SE exam I took in Maine to successfully get a stamp in MA without issue; though I only had to take the exam twice so they may have had issue if I took the exam more than that.


----------



## Gleitz (Jun 9, 2016)

I felt the lateral morning multiple choice was pretty tough. The questions we much more 'out of the box' than the lateral practice tests I took. Most the practice tests I took had like 10-15 problems that were all just find the Seismic Category or Ta period or what lateral resisting system is good for this Risk and Seismic Cat. 

A lot more in-depth multiple choice questions were on the actual exam. I was able to work thru them but without practice questions like it leaves you without confidence.


----------



## BridgeSewist (Jun 9, 2016)

TehMightyEngineer said:


> Bridge, if you want to apply up here in Maine our board is quite helpful and I took the SE with a gentleman from Canada and another from Pennsylvania as apparently Maine is a easy state to apply to and reasonably low cost to take the exam (plus you get a "free" weekend vacation in Maine). I've since used the SE exam I took in Maine to successfully get a stamp in MA without issue; though I only had to take the exam twice so they may have had issue if I took the exam more than that.


Good information!  I have heard Maine is super nice for the PE.  I love visiting Maine for the weekend so it would be a good consolation prize for losing a Saturday.


----------



## BridgeSewist (Jun 9, 2016)

Gleitz said:


> I felt the lateral morning multiple choice was pretty tough. The questions we much more 'out of the box' than the lateral practice tests I took. Most the practice tests I took had like 10-15 problems that were all just find the Seismic Category or Ta period or what lateral resisting system is good for this Risk and Seismic Cat.
> 
> A lot more in-depth multiple choice questions were on the actual exam. I was able to work thru them but without practice questions like it leaves you without confidence.


I agree.  The April version was definitely harder for multiple choice than October.  The first few shook my confidence for the rest of the morning unfortunately.  I spent a lot of time learning in depth this time but being a bridge person it was never going to be straightforward and comfortable.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Jun 9, 2016)

BridgeSewist said:


> I agree.  The April version was definitely harder for multiple choice than October.  The first few shook my confidence for the rest of the morning unfortunately.  I spent a lot of time learning in depth this time but being a bridge person it was never going to be straightforward and comfortable.


Thankfully NCEES does scale the exam if it is statistically harder than their benchmark.


----------



## BridgeSewist (Jun 9, 2016)

Since NCEES just posted this: http://ncees.org/supplemental-pages/my-ncees/ and we know registration opens the 20th for the fall exam I think it's safe to say they will release to states soon so that everyone gets results before the registration opens.


----------



## BamaStrucPESE (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm losing hope that they'll be released today.


----------



## Sea saw (Jun 9, 2016)

I had a few friends who took the PE this year get their results around 4 on a Friday, but they knew NCEES had already given them to the states and were just waiting on PCS to release them. 

I wonder what I'll do with all my free time when I'm not glued to NCEES, refreshing my account.


----------



## Gleitz (Jun 9, 2016)

Feeling the same way...


----------



## BridgeSewist (Jun 9, 2016)

I will hope for tomorrow but I am thinking even if they release tomorrow PCS won't release for another day...  this waiting kills my productivity levels.


----------



## BamaStrucPESE (Jun 9, 2016)

BridgeSewist said:


> I will hope for tomorrow but I am thinking even if they release tomorrow PCS won't release for another day...  this waiting kills my productivity levels.


Yay for no PCS state. It does kill productivity, but nothing like it did when I was waiting for the PE results. I took that in Fall '14 and the results were released about 10 days later than what they had been for the past few years, so I had about 2 weeks of reduced productivity waiting on those.


----------



## sguru (Jun 10, 2016)

Are we getting our results today?


----------



## Gleitz (Jun 10, 2016)

I hope, but I think Tuesday next week is the next serious day to look for results.


----------



## BridgeSewist (Jun 10, 2016)

Gleitz said:


> I hope, but I think Tuesday next week is the next serious day to look for results.


Unfortunately I think you're right... It's hard to limit the refreshing of the page at this point.


----------



## sguru (Jun 10, 2016)

May be they will release the results for Non-PCS states today.


----------



## PEtoSE (Jun 10, 2016)

Check your NCEES account.


----------



## sguru (Jun 10, 2016)

I passed..both vertical and lateral..second time. First time I failed both since I didn't study anything since I took PE in the previous session and  thought SE would be piece of cake. Bottom line is you need to study to pass this exam. Thank you guys for answering all my questions and support. You guys are awesome!!!!


----------



## PEtoSE (Jun 10, 2016)

sguru said:


> I passed..both vertical and lateral..second time. First time I failed both since I didn't study anything since I took PE in the previous session and  thought SE would be piece of cake. Bottom line is you need to study to pass this exam. Thank you guys for answering all my questions and support. You guys are awesome!!!!


nicely done!


----------



## sguru (Jun 10, 2016)

Quick question....Does acceptable means passed? I dont want to runn to my boss and tell him that I passed and then find out that doesnt mean pass. In PE result we got passed.


----------



## PEtoSE (Jun 10, 2016)

sguru said:


> Quick question....Does acceptable means passed? I dont want to runn to my boss and tell him that I passed and then find out that doesnt mean pass. In PE result we got passed.



What is required to pass?


Licensure candidates are not required to obtain acceptable results on both 8-hour components of the SE exam during a single exam administration. They can sit for and obtain acceptable results on one component and then sit for and obtain acceptable results on the second component at a later date. However, they must obtain acceptable results on both 8-hour components within a five-year period in order to pass the SE exam.


----------



## smahurin (Jun 13, 2016)

Ya acceptable means pass effectively.  The reason they don't put a pass/fail is you have to get acceptable on both components in order to truly "pass" the SE.  

2 acceptables=pass.


----------

